# Memory lane (fall) or Copake who’s going???



## ratrodz (Jul 5, 2021)

Just curious on who’s going to both or one or the other? The dates cross over… this is why I ask.


----------



## ricobike (Jul 5, 2021)

MLC Fall for me.  Copake is too far for us midwesties.


----------



## ratrodz (Jul 5, 2021)

ricobike said:


> MLC Fall for me.  Copake is too far for us midwesties.




Yeah, I hear that… we’re coming from Albuquerque NM. Just trying to figure out some things.


----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 5, 2021)

Copake for me as I'm in the Northeast.


----------



## catfish (Jul 5, 2021)

Copake is having a swap meet as well as an auction. It'll be hard for the North East bicycle people to pass it up for ML. I hope all the shows are back to the regular dates in 2023.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 5, 2021)

Copake YES!  ML maybe...


----------



## John G04 (Jul 5, 2021)

Aren’t copake and ML the same days? Most likely copake for me but not sure yet


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2021)

Yeah it sucks their the same weekend but I’m looking at MLC. I’m hoping the fall Copake is a better auction ballooner wise though. Pretty slim pick’ns this last go around. V/r Shawn


----------



## PLERR (Jul 5, 2021)

Really hoping to make ML this time around. It's a 3.5 hr trip for me. If I do decide to go it will be out and back same day... 😬🚀


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 6, 2021)

PLERR said:


> Really hoping to make ML this time around. It's a 3.5 hr trip for me. If I do decide to go it will be out and back same day... 😬🚀



Three and a half hours just gets me midway between Atlanta and Chattanooga!


----------



## PLERR (Jul 6, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Three and a half hours just gets me midway between Atlanta and Chattanooga!



Then you clearly need to move closer to the action. All the swaps are up here, man!




E=-)


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2021)

Too bad they are the same week. Poor planning. I will have to do ML.


----------



## ratrodz (Jul 6, 2021)

I’ll be going to memory lane as well!


----------



## TheFizzer (Jul 6, 2021)

When is the fall memory lane swap for 2021 ?


----------



## PLERR (Jul 6, 2021)

TheFizzer said:


> When is the fall memory lane swap for 2021 ?



You can find a list of all the Eastern swaps here.


----------



## TheFizzer (Jul 6, 2021)

PLERR said:


> You can find a list of all the Eastern swaps here.



Thank you!!


----------



## 100bikes (Jul 6, 2021)

Likely doing ML. Still a 10 hour cruise from the great white north of Minnesota.
A bit disappointed both ML and Copake are the same weekend and Kutztown has a weekend in between.


----------



## detroitbike (Jul 6, 2021)

Myself , and possibly a few others, are looking at ML for Wednesday only then drive to Copake on Thursday for Fridays swap.


----------



## bikejunk (Jul 15, 2021)

Copake if something doesn't go wrong at the zoo


----------



## pkleppert (Jul 23, 2021)

The Royal Oak Classic Bicycle Swap Meet is Sunday Sept 19. 2021. Great way to start a whole week of classic bicycle buying and selling


----------



## stezell (Jul 23, 2021)

pkleppert said:


> The Royal Oak Classic Bicycle Swap Meet is Sunday Sept 19. 2021. Great way to start a whole week of classic bicycle buying and selling
> 
> View attachment 1450657



Sounds good Paul, hope the governor steers clear.


----------



## pkleppert (Jul 24, 2021)

detroitbike said:


> Myself , and possibly a few others, are looking at ML for Wednesday only then drive to Copake on Thursday for Fridays swap.



You could also start at the Royal Oak, MI Swap Meet on Sunday Sept. 19


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 25, 2021)

ML for me!


----------

